# Pandorum-Regisseur verfilmt Captain Future !!!



## Mandalorianer (11 Mai 2011)

*Pandorum-Regisseur verfilmt Captain Future​*

*Christian Alvart, Regisseur von Antikörper und Pandorum, wird die Captain Future-Reihe verfilmen. Der Science-Fiction-Held wurde in Form einer Magazin-Reihe und einer Animeserie weltweit bekannt. ​*

Der deutsche Regisseur Christian Alvart machte sich international einen Namen mit dem Thriller Anti-Körper und dem Science-Fiction-Film Pandorum. Seit letzter Woche läuft sein Horrorfilm Fall 39 in den deutschen Kinos. Für seinen nächsten Kinofilm wird er sich leichterem Stoff widmen: Christian Alvart plant, die Pulp-Magazin-Reihe Captain Future aus den 1940er Jahren für die Leinwand zu adaptieren.

Die Reihe erzählt von dem Wissenschaftler Curtis Newton alias Captain Future, der auch als „Hexenmeister der Wissenschaft“ bezeichnet wird. Gemeinsam mit dem Roboter Grag, dem Androiden Otho und dem „lebenden Gehirn“ Professor Simon Wright kämpft Captain Future im Weltraum gegen das Verbrechen, allen voran den ebenfalls genialen Wissenschaftler Ul Quorn, der seine Eltern ermordet hat.

In Deutschland wurde die Captain Future-Reihe vor allem durch die Taschenbuch-Veröffentlichung in den 1980er Jahren und die japanische Anime-Serie bekannt, die ebenfalls in den 1980er Jahren im ZDF zu sehen war.


Christian Alvart selbst gab gegenüber Quiet Earth Auskunft über seine Pläne: „Als Heranwachsender war ich riesiger Captain Future-Fan. […] Es gab die berühmte Anime-Serie, natürlich, aber ich las auch die Originalromane von Science-Fiction-Pionier Edmond Hamilton und liebte sie. […] Wir entwickeln Captain Future als eine große, amüsante Weltraum-Oper für die ganze Familie – in der Hoffnung, dieselbe Begeisterung, die ich empfand, als ich den Weltraum durch die Augen des Captains erkundete, auf der Leinwand erneut zu kreieren.“

Darüber hinaus kündigte er auch an, dass im Falle eines kommerziellen Erfolgs auch ein Sequel unter dem Titel Captain Future – Wizard of Science produziert werde. Die Ankündigung, dass der Film, der mit großem Budget und internationalem Cast produziert werden soll, in 3D gedreht wird, ist da beinahe selbstverständlich.

Mit Christian Alvart wagt sich ein Regisseur an die Captain Future-Verfilmung, der offensichtlich selbst großer Fan der Reihe ist. Was meint ihr: Sind das gute Voraussetzungen, dass der Film Fans der Vorlage zufriedenstellen wird?


*Die Medien halten sich anscheinend sehr bedeckt , die Berichte sind alle vom letzten Jahr , 
warten wir es ab  Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (11 Mai 2011)

Wer spielt den Otto?


----------

